# Wingshooter's Fire Ant!



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Alright...start from the beginning I suppose.

I have been eyballing Wingshooter's 12-50 pretty hard for a while now. When I saw the daintier g10 version all done up in red and black (aptly dubbed 'the fire ant') it was time to pull the trigger and place my order.

Ordered on a Sunday, received the following Wednesday. Heck yes.

I really don't have any complex assessments about the shooting ability of this particular frame. I just know I have been having a lot of fun shooting it. That's not to say that it does not shoot well. I think it shoots exceptionally well considering my experience with starships is very very limited, but as of now I still shoot better with a traditional frame. All this being said, I think it's important to note that I'm no match lighting slingshot sniper with any frame. I would call my slingshot shooting abilities mediocre, at best. So,once again, I think the assessment of precision shooting ability of frames is best left for others.

I am enjoying the 'matchstick method' band attachment. It makes for a quick and effortless band change.

The rotating head is cool.

One of the things I like the most though is that the narrow frame and relatively minimal extension makes loading the pouch between shots easy. The few starships I have shot in the past have felt rather awkward to load the pouch, due to the forks just being too far from the grip. On other starships I would have to take my shooting grip off the frame and try to find a way to load the pouch while not dropping the frame, then get a proper grip while still holding the ammo in the pouch. It was just a lot of effort for every shot. None of that here, it's really no different from any loading up to shoot a traditional frame.

The narrow brace does put more strain on my forearm than expected, and at first was slightly uncomfortable. I don't know if I adjusted my hold or just got used to it but I have not noticed this the last couple days. There is a piece of foam glued inside the brace, I think this is a good feature considering how slim it is.

To be honest the finish is a bit rough. I personally don't have any problems with it, I bought it to shoot and I am having a great time doing just that, but I figured it should be mentioned for those interested. (Pictures below) This is not one to polish and set on the mantle(ok maybe, but more for the super cool design).

All in all I am very happy with the Fire Ant. It is just what I have been waiting for in a startship design(or shuttlecraft, if you prefer). It has been just the thing to change things up a bit on the range.

Check out the pics, there is also a video of some shooting. I did edit the **** out of it, so you wouldn't have to watch 5 min. of me missing.

Stay Well, and Happy Shooting.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good review and good shooting (no false modesty allowed). *


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool shooter and nice shooting buddy


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the review. To eliminate the pressure on the wrist bone I have to squeeze the bottom part of the handle just a little and that will relieve the pressure. It looks to me like you are getting it going your way. Good shooting.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

That Fire Ant looks mean!  Nice shooting!

Tom


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Small update. I friggin' love this thing!


----------

